# MF 135 Three Point Issue



## Fast Jimmy (Dec 22, 2009)

My neighbor has a MF135 that has a three point issue and has asked me to work on it.

However, before I do I wanted to see if anyone else has had a similar problem and could give me some idea of what is wrong and what to look for.

The three point will raise but then will not lower.

He said he took one of the lines off (engine shut off) and there was pressure on the line.

I suspect that there is a sticking valve but as he doesn't have a service or parts manual I have no idea of what's inside until I take it down.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Sometime back it would not lift and he had it in to the dealership to be repaired.

I don't know if this current problem is related to their repair' or not.

Thanks
FJ


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day fast jimmy .
The first thing to check is the response lever ,The response lever controls the RATE OF DROP of the three point linkage i.e if you have an implement on the three point linkage and you dont want it to crash down and damage anything the response lever will control the rate of drop, but if the lever has been adjusted wrongly at sometime it can hold the three point linkage up .
The lever is on the right hand side of the tractor next to your right heel ,it is on the side of the gearbox it slides from SLOW to FAST if it is in the slow position move it towards the fast position and see what happens be careful if you have a heavy implement on the tractor keep all living things away just in case it drops to quick, if this works good 
If not the problem is in the control valve Unless you know something about the Massey hydraulics as I have said before get a trained Massey Mechanic,
A control valve is pretty expensive.
Good luck 
See Ya 
Hutch.


----------

